# Russian Defence Exhibition : Russian Expo Arms 2008



## armyreco (Jul 2, 2008)

Hello,

The Magazine Army Recognition is again to Russia, for the best Russian Defence Exhibition of the year, the Russian Expo Arms 2008. 

It's the best Defence Exhibition for the mobility demonstration, where you can see all the laste armoured vehicles and main batlle in off-road condition and real firing combat condition. 

Some nice pictures about Edition Russian Expo Arms 2002 et 2006,and before the 09 July follow the activities of Russian Expo Arms 2008, with news and pictures to the web site Army Recognition, with amazing pictures.







More information and pictures to http://www.armyrecognition.com

Greetings.

Alain and team Army Recognition


----------



## armyreco (Jul 14, 2008)

*News and pictures gallery Russian Expo Arms 2008*

Hello,

No holidays for the team of Army Recognition magazine, see the laste news and pictures gallery about the Russian Expo Arms 2008. 
Some new vehicles, .....




The self-propelled howitzer 2S19 with NATO Gun 155 mm

More new and pictures to  http://www.armyrecognition.com

Greetings.

Alain


----------

